# Scotland...will it be sunny in July...



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

...well rain or shine who's up for a day around the West coast / Islands on Sunday 11th or 18th July ....I think the 18th may suit more of you 

Open to suggestions for a route - in fact a cry for help on the route!! Not at all familiar with that side of the country, I'm sure (I hope) someone will pick up the gauntlet....Saint, please 

How about meeting up in Stirling, midday? Think that'll be fine for those travelling from the North and East. Pick up those from the West coast and Glasgow on the way? 
Open to suggestions on everything 

Going to see if I can round up some of the ex TT'ers who are still hanging around the forum...just so I don't feel lonely 

So, who's coming?

Jackie x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh bugger! Wee JC Jnr Jack is being Christened that day and we are having his second Birthday party in the afternoon. :?

So it will have to be a no, 

Ruth said she was going to come along to the next one, she will just have to be at the next next one.

Sorry.

However don't all forget the Boxa.net karting on the 1st of August see link
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=26784 5 of us going so far, Jackie if you want to come who are you going to be driving for?

Have a great day on the 11th and if the route gets lost and swings through Edinburgh make sure you all drop in for a beer/coke and say happy birthday to the wee man. I am sure his phrase will be 'Look, a TT'

John


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well John, I guess that's a good enough reason for non attendance. I hope the day goes well for you all 

As for swinging by for a coke...I'm not sure that our (read Daves) navigation skills are that poor that we would find ourselves in Edinburgh - but who knows 

Go karting...not sure that I will back from my English jaunt by then. If I am I'll go twice; once for the TT's and once for the Porkers...I'll give both sides a handicap :roll:

Back on topic...

Right then, where are the rest of you regulars? Or do I have to bribe you out with the summer equivalent of Easter eggs again 

Jackie x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Did someone mention beer........ oop wrong event - sorry. Suppose an old mouldy Easter Egg will have to do. 

I'm here. I am sure a wee run around the West Coast can be organised - something maybe down past Arrochar toward Loch Fyne - infact there is the Loch Fyne Seafood restaurant there - which is nice.

Any further ideas?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Mmmm! Loch Fyne seafood - sounds good for me 

Think I'll be sending out a few "encouraging" PM's soon  ....where are you all? 

Jackie x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Jac-out-yer-box - Could I make a wee suggestion? Could the date of the next meet be pushed back a week to the 18th? Or atleast if peeps gave their oppinion on a date.

Ty

Sa|nt


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I could prolly make a week later........

EDIT - Eh just realised - Brooklands you pair are going, mmmm

bugger again!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes at Brooklands on the 18th...but if the 18th suits the majority then go for it. Really don't mind; well, yes I do and I feel a tantrum coming on  :wink:  
I only picked the 11th because it suited me!!!

I'll start throwing a few PM's around and see if a little more interest can be stirred up 

Jackie x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Bloomin typical, im working then, off on the weekend of the 24th and 25th though if there is anything on then?

Pete


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

We'll get you one day Pete  Though don't rule out the dates you're free - they may well suit others...but not me  :wink: 

So come on folks what dates are you wanting this to go ahead on? 

Jackie x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No Fluff at Brooklands


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> No Fluff at Brooklands


Fret not - I'll be there! 

Just trying to arrange a day out for our gang 

Jackie x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

25th for me


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

25th then?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well due to a change of plan, maybe, I could well be back for this...so it will do for me 

J x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

25th would be superb for me


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Ok then somebody make a decision then? 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Looks like it is erring on the 25th

Juat need a few more confirmations for the date given.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

25th - Jobs a good un!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Anymore?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A couple more possibles...Silversea and Ali.

I'll keep chipping away at all the reticent and shy ones 

Be good to see this going ahead!

Jackie x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

So is the 25th happening then?

If so then where we off to?

Pete.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hope it does go ahead, we're away middle of this week so it's going to be a little difficult for me to sort out - though still hoping to be back home for this one!

Really need someone to pick up the reigns and pull it all together - just need to nominate a meeting place and time; not a lot! - Anyone?

Perhaps Stirling, midday'ish for a trip over to the West Coast?

Had contact from 2 others who may be able to join up. The more the merrier, tho' we'd be happy to meet up with 1 car for trip out!

D and Jx


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I know, new game.....I "borrow" a certain forum member's caravan and tow it behind the Merc. We can play "Can you get past the caravan?" all the way to the west coast and back. I'm allowed to do whatever I feel necessary to stop any prospective overtakers though.....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

If you bring that caravan then i'll see if i can get a few pensioners to come along and make it a bit more interesting!!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

/bump

Have been incontact with Loch Fyne Oyster Bar - are we still a goer for this event guy or not?

Cheers


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Blue Oyster Bar?

Pass on that, a drive up the west coast would be superb though!!!!

Are we still having this meet on the 25th?

Have heard the weather is meant to be good!!!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I was looking forward to the drive along the West coast and seeing some of the amazing scenery, however, unfortunately, I've had to cancel at the last minute.  I was also looking forward to seeing Brett towing his caravan behind his Merc. S :lol:

Anyway, (if it's still going ahead?) I hope you all enjoy the drive and maybe I'll be allowed to come to the next meet.

Have a good one.

Regards


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

No /bump

Looks like a /dump

Oh well maybe next time.... And next time again will be over to the west coast....


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

This one did not really get off the ground - next time!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> This one did not really get off the ground - next time!


Too much curry to fly....


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

arf arf :wink:


----------

